# Alltrax AXE 7245 with Hall Effect throttle Question?



## MBEV (Sep 28, 2008)

After 3 years of use, I think my PB-6 pot box is starting to get a bit noisy more noticeable on the first drive of the day. 
I was thinking of replacing it with the Hall Effect style of throttle that is a direct bolt in replacement for the original PB-6. Just wondering what others have done in this situation…. 
The controller can be setup to accommodate a 0 to 5 volt input control voltage (currently the default 0 to 5K mode). If this is used, how is the 5 volt source for the Hall Effect device normally derived (it must be referenced to the –ve of the 72 volt pack (I assume). The 12 volt Aux battery on my vehicle is obviously isolated from the pack so a normal simple 5 volt regulator from it seems unusable. I guess a simple 12 volt to 5 volt isolated inverter would be one option. I also see there are adaptors sold (or circuits already designed) that connect to the Hall Effect output to convert its output to the conventional 0 to 5K output. This seems an addition complication given the controller itself can directly use the 0 to 5 volt output.

Anyone been here before?? Suggestions appreciated…..

Cheers
Bruce


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Bruce
I don't know about the Hall effect throttle, but here's another option FWIW: I'm using a throttle body from a Rover with my Alltrax 7245. Here's an example – ebay item: 120853791260. I've looked at a few similar throttle bodies and on most it seems that the standard throttle position has too small a range, usually around 0.3 to 4 kohm. I ended up replacing the original TPS with an automotive quality 0–5 kohm TPS from RS components (rs stock no 319-310). This fits perfectly and works well with the Alltrax, though I did have to tweak the travel on the throttle body a little to get the full range. It's probably not the cheapest option, but it does mean that the parts are designed for an automotive environment.

I'm a real fan of your Mighty Boy conversion by the way – it's an ideal vehicle to my mind and you've done a very neat job.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

I know some Hall Effect Sensors that would need a 5VDC supply.

Why wouldn't you just run a 5V regulator from your 12V battery and run it from that?

Have a look at this. I could help you get hold of one if you're interested.

http://www.pennyandgiles.com/Contactless-Throttle-Position-Sensor---Dual-Output-pd-460,3,,.php

Cheers,

Ace


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

the throttle on Alltrax references Pack ground. You can use a 12V to 5V converter IF AND ONLY IF it's isolated. You don't want your 12V system to be grounded because of how the Alltrax references it's throttle negative.

So use a 5V conterter, grount it's negative output to pack ground, use the 5V output to drive the hall and run the other wire to the throttle input pin.


----------

